
How Netflix and Paramount Pictures took a crappy movie and turned it into gold - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2018/2/7/16985400/cloverfield-paradox-netflix-paramount
======
slededit
2013

~~~
wmeredith
What is this comment? The article is current.

